# Whose on the Manon



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

My z4 was dropped off in Frankfort on the 9th of September.Should be arriving on oct 5th in new York. It's gonnna be a long next couple of weeks.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

I'm hopppppinnggg my car makes this...I dropped off the 12th (in Munich)


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

And the answer is YES! It's on the Manon. Leaves Wednesday


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

I can't wait to get my car back!!! Hope VDC and customs don't take long to get it to my dealer!!!


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

dima123 said:


> I can't wait to get my car back!!! Hope VDC and customs don't take long to get it to my dealer!!!


What dealer did you use?


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

323power said:


> What dealer did you use?


bmw of greenwich; you?


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

JMK in Springfield, NJ...only 11miles from the VDC


----------



## mr_victor (Jun 30, 2011)

I dropped off my Z4 35i in Nice on Sept. 2 and was supposed to be on Independence II which departed Bremerhaven today but now I see that's been changed to Manon. Kind of weird to see a last-minute switcheroo but Manon is slated to arrive in Brunswick a day earlier than the other ship so I can live with it (even if it did take 19 days to get on a ship).


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

My M3 vert is also on the Manon tomorrow after dropping it off on Sept 1 in Amsterdam. Thought that was kind of slow.


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

neurom said:


> My M3 vert is also on the Manon tomorrow after dropping it off on Sept 1 in Amsterdam. Thought that was kind of slow.


Yeah, that's about two weeks too slow... Bummer. Sorry....


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm on the Manon!!! Whoot whoot! That was faster than expected!!

ED: Sept 6th
ED drop off (Munich): Sept 14th
BOOKED: Sept 19th
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL: Sept 20th
Vessel name: MANON
Voyage#: CA138-MAN
ETA: Oct 5th (Port of Discharge: NEW YORK, NY)

Looks like my 335d will be in NY/NJ on 10/5. Hopefully, I get it (in Boston) before 10/30. There were no accidents, scraped bumpers or curbed rims to delay the process. Can't wait!!

=================

For anyone who wants to confirm if they are on the Manon:
1) http://www.2wglobal.com/www/wep/index.jsp
2) click track and trace at the bottom ("All Users")
3) entire your entire VIN# where in the Cargo ID box
4) Viola!!
(FYI - for those of us Mac users, Safari won't work; you'll need to use FireFox for your web browser).


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

Teddy....hopefully they don't deliver your car to me  I was lucky enough to get 193M's :bigpimp:


----------



## kgifford51101 (Jul 7, 2008)

My 1M is also on the Manon. I am doing PCD so it won't arrive Georgia until the 10th of October. Let's hope the storms don't delay anything.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

Lookin good!


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

Turns out my car was loaded yesterday at 6:23pm....anchors up soon (i hope).


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

And away she goes  Hopefully everyone made it on board...


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

FYI - more facts about the Manon listed here. We'll be holding an online quiz on Oct 5th to see who has memorized the most facts. Stay tuned.....
http://www.walleniuslines.com/Global/Fleet_fact_sheets_PDF/Manon_forlangd.pdf

And I guess it's true what they say about the post ED drop-off: obsessing over the wait is uncontrollable beyond belief... That is all.


----------



## White Lightnin (Jun 11, 2008)

Just found out that my 335D ins on the Manon also and will be into Brunswick on 10/10, then on to Spartanburg for PCD. Anybody know when they can schedule PCD after port delivery.


----------



## mr_victor (Jun 30, 2011)

Speaking of Manon, she's anchored just off the coast of the Isle of Wight, awaiting her entry into the port of Southampton. After that, it's off to the US (via Halifax)!


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

mr_victor said:


> Speaking of Manon, she's anchored just off the coast of the Isle of Wight, awaiting her entry into the port of Southampton. After that, it's off to the US (via Halifax)!


It looks like her arrival into NY has been delayed by a day (now listed as 9/6). I guess I can wait 1 more day


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

323power said:


> It looks like her arrival into NY has been delayed by a day (now listed as 9/6). I guess I can wait 1 more day


I think you meant 10/6. :thumbup:

Yeah, I saw that, looks like it got hung up in Sweden. If I could fly to the UK, board the Manon, stick an oar out the side and row....I'd do it. Ha!


----------



## White Lightnin (Jun 11, 2008)

How do you find that exact detail on where the ship is?


----------



## mr_victor (Jun 30, 2011)

Go to marinetraffic.com and enter Manon as the vessel name. You can track it on a Google Map as if it were a plane.


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's a nifty pix from marinetraffic.com


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

323power said:


> It looks like her arrival into NY has been delayed by a day (now listed as 9/6). I guess I can wait 1 more day


damn; thats my birthday..wish it was still 10/5. CAN'T wait !!!!


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

WW's site says it's anchors up from Southampton! Open seas here we come!


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

Next stop Halifax (Oct 4th) then onto NJ/NY (10/6). Only one week to cross the Atlantic; not too shabby. Hoping to take delivery in Boston by 10/15. Can't wait!!


----------



## redz06 (May 20, 2011)

*My 335I sedan*

My 335i sedan is on the Manon as well. Does the Manon off-load all of the cars at Brunswick, or does it come down the US east coast and dock/offload at Houston or Galveston. My dealer is at Bryan, Texas.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

redz06 said:


> My 335i sedan is on the Manon as well. Does the Manon off-load all of the cars at Brunswick, or does it come down the US east coast and dock/offload at Houston or Galveston. My dealer is at Bryan, Texas.


Stops in NY,GA,SC. Then back to Germany I believe.


----------



## rayainsw (Mar 22, 2006)

*ports*

Oops - wrong ship - sorry!!
The below original list is for the *Mignon*...

*Manon*
HALIFAX, NS 04-Oct
NEW YORK, NY 06-Oct
CHARLESTON,SC 11-Oct
BRUNSWICK, GA 10-Oct

The ports I see listed for the next trip 
[ my 335iS is scheduled for CA141-MIG ]
are:

*Mignon*
HALIFAX, NS 23-Oct
NEW YORK, NY 25-Oct
BALTIMORE, MD 28-Oc
CHARLESTON,SC 01-Nov
BRUNSWICK, GA 31-Oct



323power said:


> Stops in NY,GA,SC. Then back to Germany I believe.


----------



## djafactor (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm on MANON too!

AW 1M dropped in Frankfurt on Sept 13th. Hopefully I'll have the car by the end of next week if everything goes quickly in Halifax.

cheers

Amit


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

It hasn't come back into tracking range yet...supposed to be in Halifax tomorrow. Hurry up!


----------



## PyratOne (Jul 12, 2010)

kgifford51101 said:


> My 1M is also on the Manon. I am doing PCD so it won't arrive Georgia until the 10th of October. Let's hope the storms don't delay anything.





djafactor said:


> I'm on MANON too!
> 
> AW 1M dropped in Frankfurt on Sept 13th. Hopefully I'll have the car by the end of next week if everything goes quickly in Halifax.
> 
> ...


1M number three!!

there were some issues with tracking (and Im 'wicked' busy), I wasnt sure where my car was. Im on the Manon as well.

So, there are (at least) three 1M's on one boat. Nice. Im doing PCD as well, maybe I'll see kgifford in Carolina! Have you been able to reserve any dates yet?


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

PyratOne said:


> 1M number three!!
> 
> there were some issues with tracking (and Im 'wicked' busy), I wasnt sure where my car was. Im on the Manon as well.
> 
> So, there are (at least) three 1M's on one boat. Nice. Im doing PCD as well, maybe I'll see kgifford in Carolina! Have you been able to reserve any dates yet?


Awesome Ken. I assume that both of our cars were on the Manon. Too bad I couldn't do a PDC on this trip. Would've loved to hit the Tail of the Dragon on the drive back.


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Can anyone track the ship? I can't seem to find it? Is it arriving in Halifax today?


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

We all expected the Manon to hit Halifax today, but it looks like it's going to be a day late (arriving on Oct 5th). Here's the daily status report from Port Halifax:

Autoport Eastern Passage	
MANON	
Wallenius Wilhelmsen Logistics	
5-Oct-11 5:18 EST

http://www.portofhalifax.ca/english/cargo/daily-status-report/dailystatusreport.aspx

We should be able to see it via marinetraffic.com sometime later tonight (8-10PM EST).


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

She's back in range steaming towards Halifax.


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

323power said:


> She's back in range steaming towards Halifax.


You would think so, but as of 8:30AM EST today, she has turned away from Halifax and heading away from the the coast....not sure why!!!???!!! (see attached picture). Hmmmmm

According to the daily status report, it has the Manon's new ETA as 15:30 and ETD as 21:00. Just 5 hours to unload some cars and shove off to NY/NJ.

http://www.portofhalifax.ca/english/cargo/daily-status-report/dailystatusreport.aspx

But according to Wallenius Wilhelmsen Logistics, it says that it arrived in Halifax and departed on Oct 4th. Very odd. Was it stopping in Halifax to refuel?


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, another update here:
The Manon is due back in Halifax on 10/6 and won't be in NY/NJ until 10/8. This was just updated on WW's site and the Manon is no longer visible on marinetraffic.com.

Also, it seems that the local weather in Nova Scotia is the primary culprit.

_"Rough sailing conditions are keeping Marine Atlantic's ferries between Nova Scotia and Newfoundland tied up until late Thursday. The forecast calls for winds exceeding 100 km/h and wave heights from eight to 11 metres."
_
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/story/2011/10/05/pei-storm-maritimes-584.html

Bummer...another two days of delay.....


----------



## mr_victor (Jun 30, 2011)

Good news-- Manon is trackable on MarineTraffic.com again and appears to be heading in towards the port of Halifax.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)




----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

And away she goes!! Next stop, NJ/NY on Saturday the 8th!

Let's hope for calm seas down the East Coast. Otherwise......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7EqGzO_qsc&NR=1


----------



## mr_victor (Jun 30, 2011)

Our ship is back within range and entering the port of New York!


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

How long does the car take from arrival to dealer? 

Sent from my PC36100 using Bimmer


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

dima123 said:


> How long does the car take from arrival to dealer?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Bimmer


Read here...
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=382239


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

mr_victor said:


> Our ship is back within range and entering the port of New York!


Yeah, she was out of range completely for the last 36 hours. Thought she'd be trackable down the east coast and outside of Cape Cod....but nothing.

Also, she docked at a different port at 8AM EST today. Now, she appears to be at the NEAT (North East Auto Terminal) dock (see attached), which is next to BMW's VPC/VDC (Vehicle Distribution Center). Assuming that my 335d wasn't damaged, I should have it within the next 6-7 days.

Whoot.....whoot.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

Does this mean it already cleared customs?

LINER RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 07-10-2011 08:34:00 
CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 07-10-2011 00:00:00


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

323power said:


> Does this mean it already cleared customs?
> 
> LINER RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 07-10-2011 08:34:00
> CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 07-10-2011 00:00:00


Doubtful. That info has been listed on the WW site for the Manon since it left Halifax. They're probably trying to process 2,000 cars at the NJ port and it's only been 12 hours. Patience my son.....paaaaa-tience.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

TeddyBGame said:


> Doubtful. That info has been listed on the WW site for the Manon since it left Halifax. They're probably trying to process 2,000 cars at the NJ port and it's only been 12 hours. Patience my son.....paaaaa-tience.


That info only showed up today when I track my car on WW's site...?


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

323power said:


> That info only showed up today when I track my car on WW's site...?


That same info showed up for my car too. I doubt it is correct. How can customs clear the cars before they even hit port?


----------



## mr_victor (Jun 30, 2011)

She's off the coast of New Jersey and on her way to Brunswick! PCD can't come soon enough!


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

She's cleared customs and I can only assume at/on her way to the VDC...

DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 10-10-2011 08:00:00 1
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 08-10-2011 23:00:00 1


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

323power said:


> She's cleared customs and I can only assume at/on her way to the VDC...
> 
> DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 10-10-2011 08:00:00 1
> DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 08-10-2011 23:00:00 1


I have the same status; does that mean by the weekend we might have our cars?


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

I was hoping maybe I'd see it Friday...my dealer is 11 miles from the VDC...hoping for a quick transport


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

How do you get this much detail on your status? Your CA? I can only hear "in transit" on the phone.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

neurom said:


> How do you get this much detail on your status? Your CA? I can only hear "in transit" on the phone.


http://www.2wglobal.com

Click on "track & trace" all users...enter your VIN as the cargo ID.


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

Got it. I guess delivered means it was delivered to the VDC? Why New York, as the VDC is technically in New Jersey? I guess it is probably a stone's throw away? Is there a way of tracking the truck? And whether the driver stops for a hot dog at a 7 eleven?


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

neurom said:


> Got it. I guess delivered means it was delivered to the VDC? Why New York, as the VDC is technically in New Jersey? I guess it is probably a stone's throw away? Is there a way of tracking the truck? And whether the driver stops for a hot dog at a 7 eleven?


you can only determine that by the mustard and ketchup stains on the seats :rofl:


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

anyone hear any news about delivery dates yet? My car is still at VDC


----------



## mr_victor (Jun 30, 2011)

My friend and I dropped our Z4's off in Nice at the same time, however his car ended up on Independence II while mine made it on to Manon. Both ships arrived in Brunswick yesterday, with Independence II getting in just before Manon. Both of our cars have been discharged but his has made it out of customs already while I'm still waiting for mine to clear.

He received an e-mail from the PCD today stating that they because they are so busy, the ONLY date he can do PCD is 10/27. It's strange that they aren't being flexible, isn't it?


----------

